# Need some help with an order,



## stevers (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi All,
I have a request for a quality fountain pen with a synthetic grip at the writing nib. He "doesn't" care for the metal grips like you see on the Jr. Gents. Problem is, he likes the Jr. Gent. And thats the pen I have bushings for also. 

So, where can I find a nib of good quality (7 on a scale of 10) that will fit the Jr. Gent? I don't want the nib to drive the price up too far. I'm hoping to keep the sale around $125 or even less.

He made reference to the Sailor, Pelican and Cross styles of pens. They all have the black synthetic style of grips.

Below is an example he sent me.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## hughbie (Nov 30, 2008)

i own a churchill...it has the 'plastic' grip section....i even think that now you can get the metal coupler with them....just my 2 cents


----------



## jskeen (Nov 30, 2008)

CSUSA used to sell a replacement/spare grip feeder and nib assy that was black enamel coated brass with a small gold band just above the nib.  I think Lou may still have a few in stock, and if not I could spare one if it would work for you.  It has the same profile as the stock metal ones.  The one in the picture looks to be the same size as the larger pens like the gent, churchill, ect.


----------



## stevers (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks James. I shot Lou an E-mail to see what he can do to help me. 

Unfortunately, I haven't learned as much as I should about FP's. I guess it's time to learn.


----------

